# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  هذا ما قاله ميشو .. والله كلام مدرب شاطر وفاهم ..!!

## الزيرو

*كلمات بسيطة قالها ميشو في لقاءه على قناة قووون...!!
ولكنها تعكس وعي وفهم راقي لمدرب يعرف ماذا يريد...!!

قال : 
كرة القدم الحديثة لا تعترف ولا تعتمد على المهارة .. كرة القدم حاجتين .. 
1- بناء الهجمة السريعة وعدم التحضير الزائد في وسط الملعب..
2- سرعة إستخلاص وإستعادة الكرة من الخصم عن طريق اللعب الضاغط..
إنتهى كلام ميشو ..

والله نقطتين يمثلان علة فريقي القمة في السودان..
اللعب العرضي في وسط الملعب والتحضير الزائد عديم الفائدة الذي يمنح الخصم فرصة العودة وترتيب الصفوف والتمركز في الخلف..
كل الفرق السودانية لا تجيد اللعب الضاغط وتضييق المساحات على الخصم ..

كلام مدرب شاطر فعلاً..
*

----------


## الزيرو

*في مباريات الجلافيط الأخيرة وضح وصول هذا الفهم للاعبي الجلافيط..
الضغط على الخصم والمطاردة تبدأ من كاريكا وسادومبا في مناطق دفاع الخصم..
عند إستحواذ الجلافيط تمريرة أو إثنين في وسط الملعب ثم إرسال طويل للعمق أو الأطراف لإستغلال سرعة سادومبا وكاريكا..
حتى عند إستلام المعز لأي كرة يسرع بإرسالها طويلة لكاريكا وسادومبا..
والغريبة محل ما كورة المعز تقع تلقى كاريكا أو سادومبا..
*

----------


## ابو راما

*اؤامن تماما علي ما ذهبت اليه اخ الزيرو
 ملاحظة وشكل لعب واضح جدا للزرقان
هناك انضباط تكتيكي كبير جدا 
بل هناك تنهير  من علاء شلاليت وهيثم قارورة لكل مخطئ او مستهتر
ولكن تبقي المهارة جزءا اصيلا من اساسيات كرة القدم تصنع الفرق بشكل كبير
الهلال يعتمد علي ثلاثة او اربعة غياب اي واحد منهم مؤثر جدا
سيف مساوي
شلاليت
عمر بخيت 
وقارورة
ولو كنت مدربا لشليت حركة قارورة بتخصيص لاعب يراقبه كظله  واحسن من يقوم بذلك هو الشغيل
وصدقني يالزيرو50%من قوة الهلال في قارورة
 قوة الهلال في وسطه
مع التامين ان الهليل اعطي الثقة لانصاف المواهب لاخراج كل ما عندهم  ويطغي حماسهم علي اخطائهم
 كاريكا وسادومبا يمتازان بالسرعة العالية جدا لذا مراقبتهم عن قرب  ومنع الكرة من الوصول اليهم  بتقارب لاعبي الدفاع هي اجدي طريقة لايقافهم
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*والله الهليل نمر من ورق وكتاب مفتوح وانا لوكنت مدرب لاي فريق  الحاجة البعملها هي كتم انفاس قارورة واخراجه من جو المبارة وكدة اكون قطعت الامداد سادومبا وكاريكا 
*

----------


## أحمر الهوي

*للأسف الشديد مدرب التيخا ديل طلع ي مدربي الممتاز عندنا ,, مع أنو عارف من المباراة الأولي اسلوب لعب الجماعة ديل واحد وبعتمد علي توضيل الكورة لوسط الملعب وأرسالها ناحية الأطراف في المنطقة الخالية لأستغلال سرعة كلبي الهجوم سادومبا وكاريكا,,والحل الأمثل هو مراقبتهم مراقبة لصيقة ما تو مان وتشديد المدافعين أنو ما يقيفو قدامهم ودايما يكونو خلفهم وواضعينهم في الصدر ,,لكن للأسف الليبيين طلعو فعلا ناس رعي ساي,,
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أحمر الهوي
					

للأسف الشديد مدرب التيخا ديل طلع ي مدربي الممتاز عندنا ,, مع أنو عارف من المباراة الأولي اسلوب لعب الجماعة ديل واحد وبعتمد علي توضيل الكورة لوسط الملعب وأرسالها ناحية الأطراف في المنطقة الخالية لأستغلال سرعة كلبي الهجوم سادومبا وكاريكا,,والحل الأمثل هو مراقبتهم مراقبة لصيقة ما تو مان وتشديد المدافعين أنو ما يقيفو قدامهم ودايما يكونو خلفهم وواضعينهم في الصدر ,,لكن للأسف الليبيين طلعو فعلا ناس رعي ساي,,



 كلبي الهجوم دي ريحتني شديد 
سادمبا كلب صيد
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*الجماعه متطورين شديد ومنضبطين على جوعهم دا
واتخلصو من عقده قاروره بدليل انو فى الشوط التانى
كان ضيف شرف قاعد ساااااااااى

*

----------


## الجرافى كومر

*فى المباراة المريخ والجلافيط القادم .. اذا بلعب المريخ بكثافة فى حط الوسط مع ادوار رقابية صارمة على قارورة وارشح نجم الدين لها .. مع لعب عنيف وقانونى من جانب الشغيل والالتزام الدفاعى الكامل ..مع اسغلال سرعة بلة جابر على الطرف .. بيروحوا فى خبر كان
*

----------


## محمد عبده

*الكلام دة ماجديد جا بيهو السيد ميشو. في 2007 وصلنابيهو النهائي من غير مايصرح اوتوفستر، وطبقوا كروجر في الفترة الأولي مع المريخ وحاول كاربوني، وقبله رادن، تبقي المشكلة في اللاعب البطبق، ثم ميشوا ليهو في أفريقيا كم سنة وين نتائجه. 
*

----------


## محمدين

*كلام والسلام ... الجماعة ديل لو لقوا فريق بيلعب كرة سريعة واطاتهم صبحت .
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ياعزيزي ما أسهل التنظير

الكلام دا كان وين يوم مباراة دوجليبا ... مش المدرب ياهو ميشو البيصرح دا زاتو

مباريات كرة القدم خطة وخطة مضادة ... والمحظوظ يلقي فريق لاعب بدون توازن تكتيكي
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*المحظوظ ----------فعلا المريخ كان ينقصه الحظ فقط لا غير
                        	*

----------

